# Piranya in your heart..???



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

You think what piranya beautiful in your heart???? Pls tell me or POst picture....


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

and its piranha just for future referance.

Croz


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This dude Exotic Fish does not speak good english, lets give him a break on the flaming









I think the best looking piranha is definalty the piraya. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> This dude Exotic Fish does not speak good english, lets give him a break on the flaming


 I agree.

I think the cariba or Piraya are the best looking.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > This dude Exotic Fish does not speak good english, lets give him a break on the flaming
> ...


 costs lots to, but i belive they are worth it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My vote ties for the the Piraya and the Ruby Red Spilo. But if they ever find a Saphire Blue Spilo, then that'll win my vote in a landslide.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ternetzi - I think Nate has a good pic.
Rhom - I think wes has a nice one.
Red Bellys - take a look at Judazzz's pics, I like them.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

JUVI manuellis look incredible... best coloration on any Piranha IMO.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have to say piraya!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I like the fin coloration of a caribe


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

If you are trying to ask waht one we like better, then your gonna get a different response from everyone. I like RBP's becaseu tehy are a great shoaling fish and then I like the uniqueness of the elongate piranha


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

piraya i love pygo,s and piraya is the best


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

these two are very nice looking fish that I own


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like your yellow natt Nate. It rules.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I like spilopleura. Golds and Complex Forms are very attractive fish. I like how they shimmer.

Joe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

the piraya has my heart.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

for looks, piraya
for shoals, caribe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> for looks, piraya
> for shoals, caribe


 shoals?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus: Gold Spilos
Pygocentus: Piraya


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

No personal experience, but I think a group of ternetzi look awesome.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Deep inside your hearts...

...you know CARIBE RULES!


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2003)

deeper inside your minds *everyone* know that rbps are the most beautiful ps then are piraya and then i like the *black rhom!*


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Sorta sounds like this. http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail43.html


----------

